# Hotspot shield, internet connection problem.



## Haze87 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,
I am using Windows XP, i recently attempted to connect to hotspot shield, this has worked in the past for me so i don't know why i am having problems with it now. I tried to connect but it was unsuccessful and now i cannot use the internet at all on that computer, i know the internet is still up because i can use it on my other computers. I have tried to use ipconfig/release, ipconfig/renew but it does not help, i am still getting the "limited or no connectivity" message. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

